# New Husky Owner



## Downsea (Oct 27, 2016)

Need to step into the Husky part of the forum! They delivered my ST330P this morning and it's going to be 70 degrees today! :sad: Oh well. I used this section of the forum when I was comparing and this 330 was the choice blower after hands on with the Ariens. Thanks for all the help! I'll post a pic later on. Not enough posts yet.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

Congrats on a sweet new machine! Similar weather here some cold nights here and there but fall won't really arrive until Friday, we'll see. You will get to use the beast soon enough once this Indian Summer passes.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Downsea your not the only one waiting for snow, we have had rain for 3 days now and just above freezing feels ugly outside.


----------



## SAVAGE420 (Apr 21, 2015)

Right on buddy!! Bad @$$ machine!
Should be a good year :10:


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Downsea on the average how much snow do you receive.


----------



## Downsea (Oct 27, 2016)

Ya know Hanky, I can't tell you about this part of Michigan, SW part. I know there is a lot of lake effect snow here. We just moved back to the state from Missouri this summer. We're originally from NE Michigan around Alpena and there was a bunch of snow most years up there. I just looked it up and it looks like 75 inches here. There was more last year from talking to people.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

Sounds like your ready for when it comes.


----------

